# Federal election Saturday, September 14, 2013



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

Polish the baseball bats folks. She's announced the date.

This will be a very, very long campaign.


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



drsmith said:


> Polish the baseball bats folks. She's announced the date.
> 
> This will be a very, very long campaign.




Maybe she's hopeful she'll last that long.?

In any case buy a larger letter box to accommodate the cheques, just dont wait too long to cash them.


----------



## McLovin (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*

Is this a joke? I have to listen to these two windbags in "election mode" for 8 months.

I can see a long summer in Europe coming up for McLovin.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



MrBurns said:


> Maybe she's hopeful she'll last that long.?



I can't see what the political advantage of such an early announcement is other than as a last ditch defence from within.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



McLovin said:


> Is this a joke?



No joke, and no commitment to a budget surplus in the next term either.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



McLovin said:


> I can see a long summer in Europe coming up for McLovin.




Wish i could do the same 

If the media stopped paying attention to these idiots then they would actually focus on delivering something instead of just wind.


----------



## Calliope (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



drsmith said:


> I can't see what the political advantage of such an early announcement is other than as a last ditch defence from within.




We have survived droughts, floods and bushfires, They say we are a resilient people, but can we survive eight months of sledge and sludge?


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

You can bet slippery Gillard will have some dodgy strategy up her sleeve, just wait for it.

I'm off to Europe too, I wish.


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



drsmith said:


> I can't see what the political advantage of such an early announcement is other than as a last ditch defence from within.




Oh yes, there is a significant advantage to the government, creating a bigger trough for the snouts.  

This way she needs only the absolute minimum of 33 days before 14 Sept to dissolve parliament and issue the writs.

Only from that time will there be an official election campaign period during which opposition be reimbursed for electioneering costs such as travel costs, election material etc.  

In the meantime, the Labor members of parliament, and particularly Gillard with her own plane and ministers with their huge travel allowance will be able to spend the next 7 months flying throughout the country campaigning at no cost to Labor to the disadvantage of the opposition.

So in effect the government is getting a free ride till then.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## explod (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



Calliope said:


> We have survived droughts, floods and bushfires, They say we are a resilient people, but can we survive eight months of sledge and sludge?




Have we survived the "drought, floods and bushfires"  They rage as you speak.

And in a lot of minds I find that people are turning against the past Liberal backed property and land development in low lying areas.   Having been a Councillor in the past I can  attest that up till a few years back Councillors were all libs (except oleplod of course).  Abbott will have a very tough time convincing people that he is the one now.

Gillard has taken the initiative away from the speculat/ion/ors and people will think of it as a well reasoned plan.

The Green vote will most certainly gain a great deal as things are now unfolding and should well maintain the balance of power in the Senate.  With major party infighting on the increase a few more independents will probably wander into the mix as well.

Interesting times.


----------



## Surly (30 January 2013)

Marked it in the diary.

14 September, 2013 (sorry Drsmith we aren't the USA) vote for anyone but Stephen Smith.

cheers
Surly


----------



## McLovin (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



Country Lad said:


> Oh yes, there is a significant advantage to the government, creating a bigger trough for the snouts.
> 
> This way she needs only the absolute minimum of 33 days before 14 Sept to dissolve parliament and issue the writs.
> 
> ...




But they could do that anyway, couldn't they?


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

Turnbull Tweets  - 



> Malcolm Turnbull‏@TurnbullMalcolm
> 
> Deeply disappointed that Julia Gillard chose to hold the election on Yom Kippur - the most solemn and sacred day of the Jewish year


----------



## Ijustnewit (30 January 2013)

What's with the glasses on Gillard ? First time I've ever seen her wearing them. Are they non-prescription?

Maybe her minders have read this .

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...view-tips-Wear-glasses-look-professional.html


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

The countdown is under way.

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130914T20&p0=196&msg=Labor+gets+the+knife


----------



## Miss Hale (30 January 2013)

More incompetence!  She can't even announce an election properly  Such a long lead in is only going to annoy voters not placate them. 

And does she realise this is smack bang in the middle of footy finals, a time usually avoided so as not to p**s off people who would rather focus on footy than voting


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



McLovin said:


> But they could do that anyway, couldn't they?




Yes and they have been, but that's not the point. 



Country Lad said:


> ....................
> 
> This way she needs only the absolute minimum of 33 days before 14 Sept to dissolve parliament and issue the writs.




Gillard will ramp it up to a flat out blitz 'em campaign for about 3 months before the date and for most of which the coalition can not claim the costs.  When she is so far behind, she needs the longest campaign time she can get.  By calling the date now and issuing writs only 33 days from the election, she makes sure that the opposition doesn't have nearly as much of the election funding they need if she called the election and issued the writs say 2 months from the election.

Bligh did the same in Qld by nominating the date early and issuing the writs as late as possible, effectively having a long funded campaign for her but not for the LNP.  Didn't help her much either.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Julia (30 January 2013)

explod said:


> The Green vote will most certainly gain a great deal as things are now unfolding and should well maintain the balance of power in the Senate.



We'll see.  I'm much more inclined to think the Greens peaked at the last election.  I certainly hope so.



MrBurns said:


> Turnbull Tweets  -  "Deeply disappointed that Julia Gillard chose to hold the election on Yom Kippur - the most solemn and sacred day of the Jewish year "



Whacko!  The first blunder of what will be an interminable campaign.



Miss Hale said:


> More incompetence!  She can't even announce an election properly  Such a long lead in is only going to annoy voters not placate them.
> 
> And does she realise this is smack bang in the middle of footy finals, a time usually avoided so as not to p**s off people who would rather focus on footy than voting



And the second blunder.  Both on the day of the announcement!


Country Lad said:


> Gillard will ramp it up to a flat out blitz 'em campaign for about 3 months before the date and for most of which the coalition can not claim the costs.  When she is so far behind, she needs the longest campaign time she can get.  By calling the date now and issuing writs only 33 days from the election, she makes sure that the opposition doesn't have nearly as much of the election funding they need if she called the election and issued the writs say 2 months from the election.
> 
> Bligh did the same in Qld by nominating the date early and issuing the writs as late as possible, effectively having a long funded campaign for her but not for the LNP.  Didn't help her much either.
> 
> ...



Exactly right.  

Eight months of a campaign.  It will be interesting to see whether the very time backfires on her, so fed up with it all will most people be by the time September comes.


----------



## DocK (30 January 2013)

Julia said:


> We'll see.  I'm much more inclined to think the Greens peaked at the last election.  I certainly hope so.




Agreed.  I thought the number of votes going the Greens way had decreased markedly in State elections since the last Federal election.  I think a lot of voters who voted Green as a protest have learnt their lesson 



Julia said:


> Eight months of a campaign.  It will be interesting to see whether the very time backfires on her, so fed up with it all will most people be by the time September comes.




Foxtel subscription is looking good.  The entire country will be fed up to the back teeth with the negative campaigning by May, and will be begging all and sundry to get it over with!


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

Bookmakers odds post announcement,



> Some betting agencies have the Coalition at the Black Caviar odds of around $1.22.
> 
> Labor is rated the outsider in the two-horse race at $4.15.




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=752151


----------



## Miss Hale (30 January 2013)

On another forum I am on where they are not very interested/focussed on politics the general reaction has been, "Oh no, why do we have to have seven months of campaigning? This is going to be awful".  Can't see that translating into more votes for Julia and Labor.  What was she thinking?  This must have been all to do with fear of a Rudd challenge surely.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



drsmith said:


> I can't see what the political advantage of such an early announcement is other than as a last ditch defence from within.




I'm guessing the advantage is that now the pressure is on 1 vote Tony to release policy's, i think its a smart move by Julia, 8 months is an extraordinary amount of time to be in election mode...Tony will be exposed to expectations that may find him wanting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



Country Lad said:


> Gillard will ramp it up to a flat out blitz 'em campaign for about 3 months before the date and for most of which the coalition can not claim the costs.  When she is so far behind, she needs the longest campaign time she can get.  By calling the date now and issuing writs only 33 days from the election, she makes sure that the opposition doesn't have nearly as much of the election funding they need if she called the election and issued the writs say 2 months from the election.
> 
> Bligh did the same in Qld by nominating the date early and issuing the writs as late as possible, effectively having a long funded campaign for her but not for the LNP.  Didn't help her much either.
> 
> ...




Same old ALP tricks.

Remember every ad for a Federal Government initiative from now on, every sign put up in schools or community centres, is a desperate campaign ad by the ALP.

I agree CL, Bligh tried it and was hammered.

Let's hope the same happens to Gillard.

The ALP should pay for their own TV and campaign ads.

Disgraceful.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Same old ALP tricks.
> 
> Let's hope the same happens to Gillard.
> 
> ...




Sounds familiar.

"Howard's $2 billion ad splurge"



			
				The Age said:
			
		

> PRIME Minister John Howard has spent nearly $2 billion on government advertising and information campaigns since coming to power 11 years ago.
> 
> A Sunday Age investigation has found that just weeks from calling an election, the Government has 18 advertising campaigns on the air, with a $23 million climate change campaign to air after this week's APEC conference.




http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/howards-2bn-splurge/2007/09/01/1188067438538.html


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2013)

What's the earliest someone can do a postal vote?

I just want this done, out of the way, ASAP. Then I can put my earplugs in.


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



So_Cynical said:


> "Howard's $2 billion ad splurge"




Pales into insignificance when you take into account the advertising of carbon tax, compensation schemes, NBN, pink batts, education revolution, nation building stimulus, schoolkids bonus, mining tax, etc etc etc.  Just wait till we tally up the next 7 months.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2013)

It feels like we have been in campaign mode since the last election. I don't think I will notice much difference.


----------



## Logique (30 January 2013)

Why announce it so far ahead? And holding elections right in the middle of footy finals?  Baffling.

On the bright side, it should be a great Santa Claus rally this year.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 January 2013)

Logique said:


> Why announce it so far ahead?




Because now their excuse for not doing anything will be an election campaign. They get to kick back and not run the country for 8 months while still getting paid. Sounds good to me


----------



## CanOz (30 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Because now their excuse for not doing anything will be an election campaign. They get to kick back and not run the country for 8 months while still getting paid. Sounds good to me




Politicians really have it easy don't they...I just couldn't do it though. 

All you need is to be able to lie with a poker face, and sleep at night.

CanOz


----------



## prawn_86 (30 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Politicians really have it easy don't they...I just couldn't do it though.
> 
> All you need is to be able to lie with a poker face, and sleep at night.
> 
> CanOz




I think i could do it if i was given the job, i am just not phoney enough to go and do all the bullsh1t meet and greets and pretending to care stuff to get votes. Once i was in the job i think i would be able to be fairly honest, its getting the job that corrupts and makes people want their 'favours' in return


----------



## noco (30 January 2013)

Logique said:


> Why announce it so far ahead? And holding elections right in the middle of footy finals?  Baffling.
> 
> On the bright side, it should be a great Santa Claus rally this year.




I believe Gillard has an ulterior motive in calling the election in September. Don't be surprised if she changes her mind and still calls it earlier. I would not trust her as far as I could throw her. Remember, " NO CARBON TAX UNDER THE GOVERNMENT I LEAD".

She may think she can draw Abbott out to open up with some costed policies but I believe he is more astute than that and won't release anything until after the budget is announced.


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

noco said:


> I believe Gillard has an ulterior motive in calling the election in September. Don't be surprised if she changes her mind and still calls it earlier. I would not trust her as far as I could throw her. Remember, " NO CARBON TAX UNDER THE GOVERNMENT I LEAD".
> 
> She may think she can draw Abbott out to open up with some costed policies but I believe he is more astute than that and won't release anything until after the budget is announced.




I agree she has zero credibility and is completely untrustworthy.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



Country Lad said:


> Pales into insignificance when you take into account the advertising of carbon tax, compensation schemes, NBN, pink batts, education revolution, nation building stimulus, schoolkids bonus, mining tax, etc etc etc.  Just wait till we tally up the next 7 months.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




You sound like you were living in a cave during the GFC, you know the greatest financial calamity in 70 years..that GFC....and the mining tax hasn't actually raised any money yet, cost = 0


----------



## prawn_86 (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



So_Cynical said:


> and the mining tax hasn't actually raised any money yet, cost = 0




0 cost for the mining tax? Surely there were public servants putting it together that were getting paid wages?


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2013)

Just to go back to Ms.Gillard's tactics today.

The good money says it was a mistake.

From the AFR



> MATHEW DUNCKLEY
> Giving more than 220 days’ notice of a federal election is an unprecedented move of uncertain merit, say political scientists.
> 
> Senior political academics told The Australian Financial Review the reasons for Prime Minister Julia Gillard’s announcement could include a desire to smoke out opposition policies, to take advantage of the benefits of incumbency of office while simultaneously campaigning, to focus attention on Opposition Leader Tony Abbott, and to stifle ALP leadership speculation.
> ...




Interesting.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just to go back to Ms.Gillard's tactics today.
> 
> The good money says it was a mistake.
> 
> ...




I think it had everything to do with avoiding a challenge, she consulted almost no one regarding this.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I think it had everything to do with avoiding a challenge, she consulted almost no one regarding this.




A good point.

It will be interesting to see how the internal ALP politicking takes this step out of the darkness in to murky waters.

Trish Crossin, and all the Rudd camp must be gobsmacked.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



prawn_86 said:


> 0 cost for the mining tax? Surely there were public servants putting it together that were getting paid wages?




I couldn't find anything on the cost (public servants) or awareness spend, assume a few mill...maybe 10 :dunno: i suppose its in the budget papers somewhere...point is its a nothing.


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A good point.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the internal ALP politicking takes this step out of the darkness in to murky waters.
> 
> ...




It will be impossible to change leaders now without sealing their doom even more than now if thats possible.

Gillard is acting alone for her own benefit, Labor insiders must be furioius but there's nothing they can do, she is much more cunning than even they thought possible.


----------



## noco (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



So_Cynical said:


> You sound like you were living in a cave during the GFC, you know the greatest financial calamity in 70 years..that GFC....and the mining tax hasn't actually raised any money yet, cost = 0




The Green/Labor Socialist left wing government grossly exaggerated the GFC. A Coalition would have done twice as much with half the money Labor wasted.


----------



## noco (30 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> It will be impossible to change leaders now without sealing their doom even more than now if thats possible.
> 
> Gillard is acting alone for her own benefit, Labor insiders must be furioius but there's nothing they can do, she is much more cunning than even they thought possible.




She is more tha cunning, she is a crafty, coniving liar of the first degree.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



So_Cynical said:


> I'm guessing the advantage is that now the pressure is on 1 vote Tony to release policy's, i think its a smart move by Julia, 8 months is an extraordinary amount of time to be in election mode...Tony will be exposed to expectations that may find him wanting.



I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader to provide the substance behind Julia's press conference today, beyond the election date announcement.


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

noco said:


> She is more tha cunning, she is a crafty, coniving liar of the first degree.




AND I think the public are a awake up at last


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

Whoever put the poll on this thread can't spell.



> The Coalition - Abbot


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

drsmith said:


> Whoever put the poll on this thread can't spell.




A typical product of the education revolution


----------



## CanOz (30 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> A typical product of the education revolution




LOL...that would be me

Abbott? Abot? Abbbott? Abbott?


----------



## Julia (30 January 2013)

DB008 said:


> What's the earliest someone can do a postal vote?
> 
> I just want this done, out of the way, ASAP. Then I can put my earplugs in.







prawn_86 said:


> I think i could do it if i was given the job, i am just not phoney enough to go and do all the bullsh1t meet and greets and pretending to care stuff to get votes. Once i was in the job i think i would be able to be fairly honest, its getting the job that corrupts and makes people want their 'favours' in return



I have just had a mental vision of you kissing babies, prawn.
You're probably far more suited to your present occupation, much as the country might benefit from your more public presence.



MrBurns said:


> It will be impossible to change leaders now without sealing their doom even more than now if thats possible.
> 
> Gillard is acting alone for her own benefit, Labor insiders must be furioius but there's nothing they can do, she is much more cunning than even they thought possible.



I think you have it exactly, Burnsie.


----------



## noco (30 January 2013)

I think Andrew Bolt is very sceptical about her announcement of a 14th September election.


http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...tember_14_election_under_a_government_i_lead/


----------



## sptrawler (30 January 2013)

I think she is trying to force the coalition to roll out policy early, then get treasury to try and fault it.
She knows Abbott would have held off as long as possible, to stop the government just ripping off policy.
If the coalition refuse to announce any policy Gillard and Dumbo will criticise them as having no plan.
It will be interesting, my guess is Abbott will say he will release a costed policy platform 8 weeks before the election.
Then Gillard will look her nasty best, trying to get him to crack, we might see another couple of sexist rants from Gillard yet.
Although Tim's stuff up, has probably put paid to that.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> LOL...that would be me
> 
> Abbott? Abot? Abbbott? Abbott?



Abbott 5 to 1.

I would have put a poll on it myself, but felt a sense of mercy to the Labor diehards.


----------



## bellenuit (30 January 2013)

I was watching Sky News while doing a 45 minute workout during Graham Richardson's segment today. Tony Abbott's new ad ran 4 times during that period. I am sick of it already. Another 8 months of that and I am ready for the lunatic asylum.


----------



## sptrawler (30 January 2013)

bellenuit said:


> I was watching Sky News while doing a 45 minute workout during Graham Richardson's segment today. Tony Abbott's new ad ran 4 times during that period. I am sick of it already. Another 8 months of that and I am ready for the lunatic asylum.




That's good.lol
Best you do a postal vote before you go, Julia will need it.


----------



## bellenuit (31 January 2013)

sptrawler said:


> That's good.lol
> Best you do a postal vote before you go, Julia will need it.




She won't be getting my vote, that's for sure. But that doesn't mean I have to like the Liberal ads, particularly when broadcast so frequently.


----------



## Logique (31 January 2013)

drsmith said:


> Polish the baseball bats folks. She's announced the date.
> 
> This will be a very, very long campaign.



And a big cash splash. The words '..drunken sailor..' come to mind. And by Sept 2013, the net national debt will be... $200Bill?....$250Bill?...more?  Now that they've quietly shelved the promise of a surplus, not important anymore apparently.

It may be more efficient to load one of those big fire helicopters with wads of $50 notes, and bomb the cash down onto the marginal electorates, like propaganda leaflets behind enemy lines.


----------



## Logique (31 January 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I think she is trying to force the coalition to roll out policy early, then get treasury to try and fault it. She knows Abbott would have held off as long as possible, to stop the government just ripping off policy...



Yes the Treasury will be mobilized for sure, and there's the me-too policy factor.  But perhaps this is as much about internal politics, i.e. heading off Rudd.


----------



## Calliope (31 January 2013)

Walking the long plank. The only certain outcome is her demise on the day nominated by her.


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2013)

Good move I reckon.

Abbotts continual whining and whinging will reach brain numbing
status by then.

If he keeps to topic and leaves the slanging match out of it
we wont all be dead from boredom and capable of casting a vote.


----------



## noco (31 January 2013)

tech/a said:


> Good move I reckon.
> 
> Abbotts continual whining and whinging will reach brain numbing
> status by then.
> ...




I have watched many news documentaries and interviews in the last 24 hours and the Labor parrots have all been given the same lines.

"Bring out your costed  policies now Mr Abbott".

Boring Labor stuff really, but it was well expected as this is the Labor Party DNA.


----------



## basilio (31 January 2013)

What a load of bollocks about the calling of this election !!

For two years now we have had the mindless hounding of the Opposition demanding the government "face the people" .  There would be absolutely no doubt the same mindless numbats would keep up their chants for the next six months if they had half a chance.  (Any I'm sure some are mindless enough to do it .!)

Meanwhile another group of similarly mindless numbats would be endlessly speculating about when the election would be called. Early, middle, late,  on a full moon after a big gig whatever...

We all know it was going to be  sometime late this year. late this year. Practical issues would  suggest an August /September time frame (but not Grand Final weeks) .

PM Gilliard  has just made a clear simple decision that will short circuit at least some of the mindless dribble that  has been used as an excuse for political analysis.

Of course The Hun won't be swayed in this discussion. They carry the proud banner of  "227 days of farce". What an insult to all the systems which just happen to have fixed election terms - State of Victoria, USA Presidential election and so on.

The third year of a government is always an election year. The incumbent is hell bent on presenting the best case for their return. The opposition is there to argue why they should be in power.


----------



## explod (31 January 2013)

drsmith said:


> Polish the baseball bats




What an aggressive opening to the start of this thread, the big adrenalin kick, we are going to fight; yeee haaaar.

How can rational ideas and thought be discussed to make this country better when we have such attitudes.

And on the vote count, where is the provision for Greens and Independents which in my view will increase dramatically this time.  The people in the street are fed up and have had enough and will be heard on polling day. 

This thread is a joke and Joe, you should close it down and start the subject off again properly as it could be a very important and interesting thread framed up the right way.  In its present form it will be open to continual attack and the political discussions move close to the edge between posters enough on ASF without virtually advertising/asking for trouble.:frown:


----------



## Calliope (31 January 2013)

Typical Copper; is that an instruction?  "move on...nothing to see here."



> This thread is a joke and Joe, you should close it down




Is this another new Julia? The one who can see into the future.


----------



## drsmith (31 January 2013)

Graham Richardson has raised the white flag and summed it up well.



> Tony Abbott can now plan his campaign with a certainty that no opposition leader in our history has ever had. The spending of every dollar, the appearances in every marginal seat, the fundraising, the advertisements, the timing of every policy release (they may lack detail but they will be called "policies") - this is a gift to the opposition the like of which we have never seen before.




Tony Abbott won't be fooled into releasing policy detail and costings too soon. Nor will Labor. That politics 101. Where Tony has to be careful is not to run his campaign too hard too soon. That's where Labor will be hoping he'll blunder. 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...dangerous-waters/story-fnfenwor-1226565414480


----------



## noco (31 January 2013)

Well, there is one thing fpr sure, Gillard has split the Labor Party right down the middle with her election announcement. There are a lot of  unhappy little Rudd vegemites.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...dangerous-waters/story-fnfenwor-1226565414480


----------



## drsmith (31 January 2013)

I wonder whether this was the motivation behind Julia's early election date announcement yesterday,

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-01-31/craig-thomson-arrested/4493722


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2013)

drsmith said:


> I wonder whether this was the motivation behind Julia's early election date announcement yesterday,
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-01-31/craig-thomson-arrested/4493722





I cant think of the angle but you can be sure there is one.

Someone just commented that why on earth would any decent PM make an announcement like that in the middle of a national flood emergency ?

We'll find out eventually I guess.


----------



## noco (31 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I cant think of the angle but you can be sure there is one.
> 
> Someone just commented that why on earth would any decent PM make an announcement like that in the middle of a national flood emergency ?
> 
> We'll find out eventually I guess.




She has an ulterior motive you can bet your back side on it but it will back fire on her.

I would also say she would have had prior knowledge of Thomson's pending arrest as well.

Maybe it will be Slippers turn next week.


----------



## tinhat (31 January 2013)

*Re: Federal election Saturday September 14 2013*



McLovin said:


> Is this a joke? I have to listen to these two windbags in "election mode" for 8 months.




I draw your attention to the forum rules. I don't think you should be talking about Dr Smith and Mr Burns in that manner.


----------



## tinhat (31 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Turnbull Tweets  -



I had a good laugh at that one. I'm sure Malcolm will be running around organising postal votes. Besides, don't Orthodox Jews just pay someone else to operate the remote control for them on the Sabbath? Can't they just pay someone else to vote for them on Yom Kippur


----------



## Julia (31 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Someone just commented that why on earth would any decent PM make an announcement like that in the middle of a national flood emergency ?



This hadn't occurred to me but it was raised by the local ABC Radio presenter here - where the broadcast area covers Bundaberg - as being insensitive timing.  

Would she have known yesterday of the pending arrest of Craig Thomson?  I wouldn't have thought so, but am ignorant of police procedures.


----------



## Country Lad (31 January 2013)

tinhat said:


> Can't they just pay someone else to vote for them on Yom Kippur




I think you have missed the point.  It is not only the fact that the election coincides with Yom Kippur but that a football game is more important than the acknowledgement of the most religious Jewish day.  They see an equivalent being the holding of an election on Good Friday.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## CanOz (31 January 2013)

Data junkies - How does the Australian economy usually perform in election years?

CanOz


----------



## waza1960 (31 January 2013)

> And on the vote count, where is the provision for Greens and Independents which in my view will increase dramatically this time. The people in the street are fed up and have had enough and will be heard on polling day



.

  Well in my view the Greens and Independents will be decimated at the next election and so they should be.
   We need a strong Government and I feel people are fed up at the Greens and Independents putting their 
   agenda before the National interest. 
   Instead of debating this ad infinitum lets revisit this post after the next election and whoever is wrong should
   re-evaluate their perspective.


----------



## Miss Hale (31 January 2013)

tinhat said:


> I had a good laugh at that one. I'm sure Malcolm will be running around organising postal votes. Besides, don't Orthodox Jews just pay someone else to operate the remote control for them on the Sabbath? Can't they just pay someone else to vote for them on Yom Kippur




Holding the election on Yom Kippur may or may not be a big deal for those who it affects but either way the fact that it could easily be avoided reeks of sloppiness and a hasty decision which doesn't make sense given how far away the actual date is.  However, the arrest of Craig Thomson today seems a likely reason for the haste so it's starting to make sense now.


----------



## Calliope (31 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> I think you have missed the point.  It is not only the fact that the election coincides with Yom Kippur but that a football game is more important than the acknowledgement of the most religious Jewish day.  They see an equivalent being the holding of an election on Good Friday.




But have you also considered that Yom Kippur is "The Day of Atonement." A suitable date for the fair Julia to atone for her sins...and they are legion.


----------



## explod (31 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Typical Copper; is that an instruction?  "move on...nothing to see here."




So what did you do in the past to deserve a good kick up the backside.  Never ever did administer justice myself. Preferred to maintain my Sworn Office under Statute and if serious put it before the Court.  But in exercising discretion I have always preferred and tried to use brains and negotiation.  

It is a bit of a shame that you do not seem to have any (Brains). 

But, sigh, a measure of an Abbott fan I suppose.  Opps wrong thread.


----------



## Aussiejeff (31 January 2013)

Our Dear Leader has a plan. Some canny media observer made comment on this but I cant remember the link. 

Essentially, since the "official" campaign won't start until a few weeks before the actual polling day, all media hype by the Blowhard gummint up to that date will be paid for in full by the Australian taxpayer. However, having to respond to the impending tsunami of taxpayer-funded gummint media propaganda, the opposition or any other non-gummint parties _*will have to fund their media responses out of their own pockets.*_

Hence, the longer the run up and the more faux-policies the gummint can throw out there in media land at taxpayer's expense, the more Juliar hopes to bleed the opposition's campaign funding dry through having to respond in kind at their own expense over an extended period, prior to the official campaign start.

BRILLIANT tactic, wot?

You sly dog, Juliar....


----------



## stevier95 (31 January 2013)

tinhat said:


> I had a good laugh at that one. I'm sure Malcolm will be running around organising postal votes. Besides, don't Orthodox Jews just pay someone else to operate the remote control for them on the Sabbath? Can't they just pay someone else to vote for them on Yom Kippur




Congratulations! You have successfully portrayed your ignorance for all to witness. Grow up.


----------



## explod (31 January 2013)

Aussiejeff said:


> Hence, the longer the run up and the more faux-policies the gummint can throw out there in media land at taxpayer's expense, the more Juliar hopes to bleed the opposition's campaign funding dry through having to respond in kind at their own expense over an extended period, prior to the official campaign start.
> 
> BRILLIANT tactic, wot?
> 
> You sly dog, Juliar....




And if Abbott was in the chair he would not do the same, as in fact John Howard did by promoting his cause at taxpayers expense all the time.

In fact it was not till his time that leaders came to respond to every incident with news in it.  Sir John has taught them all well.  It was always tradition and protocol for the Queen or representative (the Governor General) to open the Olympic Games, but again, would be, Sir John cast them aside and did that too.

No, Gillard is just following the new established status qua.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2013)

This election can be easily won by Labor and the Greens.

Any folk from the right side of politics remember that.

The ALP may win.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (31 January 2013)

Aussiejeff said:


> Some canny media observer made comment on this but I cant remember the link................ Essentially, since the "official" campaign won't start until a few weeks before the actual polling day, all media hype by the Blowhard gummint up to that date will be paid for in full by the Australian taxpayer. However, having to respond to the impending tsunami of taxpayer-funded gummint media propaganda, the opposition or any other non-gummint parties _*will have to fund their media responses out of their own pockets.*_




33 days before the poll date in fact.  If you look at the dates she has set, it is the bare minimum 33 days before the writs.



Country Lad said:


> ............Gillard will ramp it up to a flat out blitz 'em campaign for about 3 months before the date and for most of which the coalition can not claim the costs.  When she is so far behind, she needs the longest campaign time she can get.  By calling the date now and issuing writs only 33 days from the election, she makes sure that the opposition doesn't have nearly as much of the election funding they need if she called the election and issued the writs say 2 months from the election.
> 
> Bligh did the same in Qld by nominating the date early and issuing the writs as late as possible, effectively having a long funded campaign for her but not for the LNP.  Didn't help her much either.
> 
> ...


----------



## drsmith (31 January 2013)

explod said:


> And if Abbott was in the chair he would not do the same, as in fact John Howard did by promoting his cause at taxpayers expense all the time.
> 
> In fact it was not till his time that leaders came to respond to every incident with news in it.  Sir John has taught them all well.  It was always tradition and protocol for the Queen or representative (the Governor General) to open the Olympic Games, but again, would be, Sir John cast them aside and did that too.
> 
> No, Gillard is just following the new established status qua.



John Howard never called the election date from this far out.

He was never this worried about any threat to his position from within.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2013)

drsmith said:


> John Howard never called the election date from this far out.
> 
> He was never this worried about any threat to his position from within.




+1

It is odds on that KRudd will mount a challenge within 4 weeks.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> +1
> 
> It is odds on that KRudd will mount a challenge within 4 weeks.
> 
> gg




I think you may be right gg, Gillards name is mud now especially after Thompsons arrest, she is finished, even more than before.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I think you may be right gg, Gillards name is mud now especially after Thompsons arrest, she is finished, even more than before.




Yes Burnsie,

I have a few $1000 bets on with some of the locals about the hotel on Rudd.

They got the student/school money and are flush.

I gave them even money odds, as I don't like greed.

gg


----------



## explod (31 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> +1
> 
> It is odds on that KRudd will mount a challenge within 4 weeks.
> 
> gg




Rubbish, on last count he did not even have the support of 1 in 3.  Since then in the eyes of the rank and file she has done okay.

To mount any sort of a challenge without stuffing up his parties chances at the election he would need that to go 70% his way.  Just cannot see that myself.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2013)

explod said:


> Rubbish, on last count he did not even have the support of 1 in 3.  Since then in the eyes of the rank and file she has done okay.
> 
> To mount any sort of a challenge without stuffing up his parties chances at the election he would need that to go 70% his way.  Just cannot see that myself.




The "rank and file" do not matter mate.

They do not matter.

Nova Peres has proven that.

If the Greens want to get anywhere they need to have the Machiavellian ticker that the ALP have.

Rudd will challenge, and soon.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2013)

explod said:


> Rubbish, on last count he did not even have the support of 1 in 3.  Since then in the eyes of the rank and file she has done okay.




Check the support after today.......



> To mount any sort of a challenge without stuffing up his parties chances at the election he would need that to go 70% his way.  Just cannot see that myself.




Labor have no chance as of right now and it's only going to get worse, a new pair of glasses wont fix it.

Rudd might get some sympathy votes, Gillard sure wont.


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2013)

Can a by election still happen now the election date has been announced ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Can a by elction still happen now the election date has been announced ?




Sure can, up until the 35 days.

Someone croaking it may cause a bye.

With all the stress that has been happening, not a complete outside chance.

gg


----------



## noco (31 January 2013)

Well, the hidden agenda is now out in the open why this conniving and cunning Prime Miniater of ours called the election on the 14th September.

Should either Craig Thomson or Peter Slipper were to be convcited of a criminal offence in the next 6 months which would normally have  created a bi-election, Miss Gillard is protected becuase according to the constitution rules it is not neccessary to call a bi-election once the General election has been announced.

So obviously, although she denies it, she new before the announcement about the pending arrest of Craig Thomson. She also now has her back side covered should Slipper be convicted as well.

Anything to stay in power!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2013)

noco said:


> Well, the hidden agenda is now out in the open why this conniving and cunning Prime Miniater of ours called the election on the 14th September.
> 
> Should either Craig Thomson or Peter Slipper were to be convcited of a criminal offence in the next 6 months which would normally have  created a bi-election, Miss Gillard is protected becuase according to the constitution rules it is not neccessary to call a bi-election once the General election has been announced.
> 
> ...






> Of course, there is still an outside possibility the election could be earlier. The government could lose an important vote in the House and be forced to resign. There could be a change of Labor Leadership, and any new Leader may chose to adopt a different election date. But the prospects of a change from the September 14 timeline looks unlikely.




http://blogs.abc.net.au/antonygreen...on-date-announced-14-september-2013.html#more


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2013)

noco said:


> Well, the hidden agenda is now out in the open why this conniving and cunning Prime Miniater of ours called the election on the 14th September.
> 
> Should either Craig Thomson or Peter Slipper were to be convcited of a criminal offence in the next 6 months which would normally have  created a bi-election, Miss Gillard is protected becuase according to the constitution rules it is not neccessary to call a bi-election once the General election has been announced.
> 
> ...




noco, The protection of the innocent is paramount.

These cases will not be dealt with this year.

Any court cases will go well beyond Yom Kippur.

Leviticus 16:1-34; 18:1-30

gg


----------



## Julia (31 January 2013)

Thanks for posting link to Antony Green's blog, Burnsie.  Really good to have some questions answered by someone who knows what he's talking about.


----------



## sptrawler (31 January 2013)

The Thomson issue is going to weigh heavy on Labor for the next couple of months. I think the early election call is going to backfire, as everything else has.
It will put Labor under the microscope, more so than the coalition, as they have nothing to hold up as a legacy to their time in office. 
The only winners from the last five years have been the Greens, that's why Bob went out on a high. 
The Australian public isn't dumb, it will be a landslide. IMO
Buying votes isn't going to work, as the Australian public knows todays handout comes back to bite you in the ar$e. 
That is the very reason Rudd won't get back in, his splash of cash from 4 years ago, now looks like a pawn brokers loan. The government now is trying to tell the same people we are in the manure, well duh, why? 
The majority of voters are paying down debt as fast as possible, that tells the government they don't have confidence in them.
It's all over bar the ballot.IMO
Also Gillards close association with the union isn't going to be a plus, as the Thomson issue unfolds.
This could still get messy if the Independents, decide to bail out.

Though that is unlikely, if they are pees from the same pod. LOL
It doesn't look good for Rob and the boys either.


----------



## tinhat (1 February 2013)

stevier95 said:


> Congratulations! You have successfully portrayed your ignorance for all to witness. Grow up.





shalom, shalom.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 February 2013)

It has now become apparent that the main reason for a Yom Kippur election, called by Julia Gillard is a fear of Kevin Rudd.

No more. No less.

From the AFR to which I have had a free subscription over summer and will only cost me 99c in February.



> Several supporters of Mr Rudd told The Australian Financial Review  that they had far from given up hope of a leadership change between now and the election but the caucus still had to come to the realisation that Ms Gillard could not win, and shift its support.
> 
> If anything, one said, the nomination of an election date would “mean they have to focus’’.
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## explod (1 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Rudd will challenge, and soon.
> 
> gg




Yep, on reflection you are probably right, his ego is so high, but wont have a chance.  However an increase to his side will further weaken Gillard and on losing the election the spiteful fellow will be able to say "I told you so"

The Libs need Turnbull or Bishop to take charge to be sure of victory.  Abbott the last day or so umming and arring will become worse as he moves further into the campaign, where more off the cuff is required, and is just not going to cut it.

Yep, the Green vote will improve.


----------



## Country Lad (2 February 2013)

The financial position of the parties probably has more to do with the 7 month campaign than anything else.  As mentioned before, the coalition do not get electioneering costs reimbursed from now to 33 days before the election.  The government can use incumbency for much of their travel costs and advertising can be done under the cloak of "government information".

Both parties are in debt.  By naming the election date now, we are effectively in campaign mode, Labor will get a relatively free run and the libs can't afford a long campaign.

_



			LABOR has debts of $11.9 million while the Liberals are $15 million in the red on the eve of federal election season, the latest returns to the Australian Electoral Commission reveal.

Bob Katter's Australian Party reported debts of nearly $940,000, but has enjoyed the support of some high-profile donors including James Packer, who chipped in $250,000 last financial year to support it.
		
Click to expand...


_
http://www.theadvocate.com.au/story...ter-but-libs-labor-are-millions-in-debt/?cs=8

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## noco (2 February 2013)

I don't know about an eight months long Labor pregnancy. We might see a premature birth or even an abortion before then after what has happened this week..

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-much-for-voters/story-e6frerdf-1226567025386


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2013)

*Federal Election Urgently Required NOW.*

After the two recent ALP Federal Cabinet resignations of Evans and Roxon, the prosecution of Thomson and the initiation of the longest election campaign in Australian history, it would be better if an election were called as soon as possible.

This ALP cabinet has no credibility with industry or the people.

It needs to set it's policies to the electorate, now, before it does more damage.

And the major damage now being done is by uncertainty.

Should the ALP win a mandate, then fine, let us move on with their policies.

Uncertainty is a blight on the body politic and the nation.

gg


----------



## basilio (2 February 2013)

Fine stuff GG.  Why not simply demand  that entire Labour Party jump off a cliff with rocks in their pockets ?  

The election date has been set to stop this sort of innane dribble.  Lets get on with governing and setting up policies and alternatives.


----------



## Miss Hale (2 February 2013)

basilio said:


> The election date has been set to stop this sort of innane dribble.




Hasn't worked then has it, and Gillard never thought it would because that wasn't the reason she did it despite what she said.


----------



## sptrawler (2 February 2013)

basilio said:


> The election date has been set to stop this sort of innane dribble.  Lets get on with governing and setting up policies and alternatives.




Isn't that plagiarism, or just more innane dribble.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 February 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Hasn't worked then has it, and Gillard never thought it would because that wasn't the reason she did it despite what she said.




And that's because its a conspiracy, just like 9/11, climate change, the gun buy back and the moon landings...right.


----------



## wayneL (2 February 2013)

basilio said:


> Fine stuff GG.  Why not simply demand  that entire Labour Party jump off a cliff with rocks in their pockets ?




What a sterling idea. The Labour party could then be replaced with something worthwhile on the left... something Social Liberal, which eschews Fabiansim.



> The election date has been set to stop this sort of innane dribble.  Lets get on with governing and setting up policies and alternatives.




The non sequitur of the year IMO


----------



## Miss Hale (2 February 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> And that's because its a conspiracy, just like 9/11, climate change, the gun buy back and the moon landings...right.




If you want to fall for what Gillard says hook, line and sinker that's up to you.  I'm not so naive.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 February 2013)

Its pop quiz time.

Of the 4 major Australian political party's which current leader won the party leadership ballot by 1 vote?

Is it

A: Tony Abbott
B: Julia Gillard
C: Christine Milne
D: Warren Truss


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Its pop quiz time.
> 
> Of the 4 major Australian political party's which current leader won the party leadership ballot by 1 vote?
> 
> ...




The answer is A : Tony Abbott.

Now SC I'll ask you a question.

Name 

1. The ALP Candidate who was beaten by Jim Killen in the 1961 Federal Election ensuring Menzies a majority of two.

2. How many Communist Party preferences did Killen get in that ballot to ensure that he was elected ahead of the ALP candidate?

A. 1
B. 2
C. 93
D. 145

And finally what has your original quiz got to do with the upcoming Federal Election?

gg


----------



## CanOz (2 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The answer is A : Tony Abbott.
> 
> Now SC I'll ask you a question.
> 
> ...




John Edward O’Donnell

2

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 February 2013)

CanOz said:


> John Edward O’Donnell
> 
> 2
> 
> CanOz




Good attempt.

It was indeed John O'Donnell, but Jim Killen the Liberal got 93 Communist preferences.

The comrades give tough love, then, as they do now.

Uneasy lies the head that is an ALP member, then as now.

gg


----------



## CanOz (3 February 2013)

Back on topic....


----------



## windy (3 February 2013)

Poll results Labor 12% Coalition 87,88%.  The 4 dears who voted Labor need a cold shower to wake up. 
"A nation of sheep breeds a government of wolves" Thank good the majority of Australians have finally woken up to this government of wolves. This government, all they have to do is promise everything and deliver nothing.
I guess this government was hoping to get all the fools on their side and they can be elected to anything.
My reading of history convinces me that most bad governments result from too much government.


----------



## IFocus (3 February 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> If you want to fall for what Gillard says hook, line and sinker that's up to you.  I'm not so naive.




You might be if you believe Abbott.


----------



## MrBurns (3 February 2013)

IFocus said:


> You might be if you believe Abbott.




You're a supporter of the worst Labor Govt in Australian history ?

I'll be suprised if they last the week out.


----------



## sptrawler (3 February 2013)

IFocus said:


> You might be if you believe Abbott.




There is a better chance of backing Abbott as being truthfull than others.
Trust me, Labor have gone out of their way to find a blemish in Abbotts character and haven't come up with much.
Therefore they spun out the sexist, outrageous bitch slapping, which he didn't spit the dummy about. 
He just went on in a dignified way.
I think the questions of decency and honesty are better directed at the government.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 February 2013)

windy said:


> Poll results Labor 12% Coalition 87,88%.  The 4 dears who voted Labor need a cold shower to wake up.
> "A nation of sheep breeds a government of wolves" Thank good the majority of Australians have finally woken up to this government of wolves.




LOL i think your confusing the Australian public with the ASF right, easy to understand due to the general confusion of the ASF right.


----------



## sptrawler (4 February 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> LOL i think your confusing the Australian public with the ASF right, easy to understand due to the general confusion of the ASF right.




Watch the W.A election, it will be a precursor for the federal election.
Best you do a bit of branch stacking, oh sorry you can only do that in union and labor voting, sorry my mistake.


----------



## dutchie (6 February 2013)

Coalition -->  100+ seats
ALP -->  40 seats
Independents and Greens -->  minimal seats


----------



## wayneL (6 February 2013)

I'll be back in Oz by the time the election comes around and will take great delight in playing my part in ridding Oz of this egregious mob of incompetents and sheisters.

The bonus will be being able the watch the beginning of the demise of the watermelons first hand.


----------



## db94 (6 February 2013)

it just gets worse for labor http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-02-...-surplus-newsletters-in-question-time/4504874 this is an embarrassment


----------



## drsmith (6 February 2013)

db94 said:


> it just gets worse for labor http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-02-...-surplus-newsletters-in-question-time/4504874 this is an embarrassment



The funniest part about today's proceedings was when the speaker advised the house that Bob Hawke was in the public gallery and Joe Hockey congratulated him on being the last Labor PM to deliver a surplus.


----------



## Julia (6 February 2013)

Thanks, db94.  I hadn't seen that.  From that item:


> The Opposition has sought to embarrass the Federal Government by pointing out that nine Labor MPs have distributed a newsletter which says Labor has delivered a budget surplus.




I now remember how they announced that as if it was a fait accompli.  How absolutely silly they look now.
The stupid thing is that there was never any imperative for them to deliver a surplus.  Most commentators were against it.  So they have landed themselves in deep **** purely by their own utterances.


----------



## db94 (7 February 2013)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/02/07/02/01/abbott-to-cut-australia-in-half

On of Abbotts plans leaked. Personally I think its great and well over due. This could greatly contribute to economic growth in Australia. Thoughts?


----------



## MrBurns (7 February 2013)

db94 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/02/07/02/01/abbott-to-cut-australia-in-half
> 
> On of Abbotts plans leaked. Personally I think its great and well over due. This could greatly contribute to economic growth in Australia. Thoughts?




And greatly increase the wealth of gg who I believe owns the majority of the NT


----------



## FlyingFox (7 February 2013)

db94 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/02/07/02/01/abbott-to-cut-australia-in-half
> 
> On of Abbotts plans leaked. Personally I think its great and well over due. This could greatly contribute to economic growth in Australia. Thoughts?




+1. As always, depends on how well they execute it.


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2013)

db94 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/02/07/02/01/abbott-to-cut-australia-in-half
> 
> On of Abbotts plans leaked. Personally I think its great and well over due. This could greatly contribute to economic growth in Australia. Thoughts?




+1 It's crazy flying people up and back every other week. Also if we don't poulate it I'm sure eventually someone else will. it stands to reason.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> +1 It's crazy flying people up and back every other week. Also if we don't poulate it I'm sure eventually someone else will. it stands to reason.




Any hotel north of Rocky would make a good Parliament House.

The clientele would be more honest and less compromised by graft, than the mob in the "Big House" in Canberra..

And it's that further away from Perisher, to take temptation out of the way of the dim.

gg


----------



## sails (7 February 2013)

db94 said:


> it just gets worse for labor http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-02-...-surplus-newsletters-in-question-time/4504874 this is an embarrassment




Here is the lying leaflet:





Source: Labor should pay for spreading these lies


----------



## db94 (7 February 2013)

sails said:


> Here is the lying leaflet:
> 
> View attachment 50886
> 
> ...




wow :thankyou:


----------



## medicowallet (7 February 2013)

db94 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/02/07/02/01/abbott-to-cut-australia-in-half
> 
> On of Abbotts plans leaked. Personally I think its great and well over due. This could greatly contribute to economic growth in Australia. Thoughts?




I think this is excellent as well.

I lived in Townsville for quite a few years and did some work at the Townsville General Hospital and the now Mater Hospital.

What I appreciate now is that people down south here do not have the foggiest idea about the amount of $$$ generated north of Brisbane ( I think Rocky should be included in this master plan )


I felt like jumping up and down when some moron said that people should not move up to a place "where they did not want to live" and that people down south should not be subsidising tax incentives for people up north... Well WAKE UP MORON, people up north have been subsidising your lifestyle for years.


I also believe that the greatest natural resource going forward will be arable land, of which there is plenty available, with plenty of water.  Someone needs vision to enable this.   (As long as we stop selling our strategic resources to China.. but that is another topic)

MW


----------



## Surly (7 February 2013)

It would be interesting to see a split in revenue earnt north and south of the 26th parallel.

cheers
Surly


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2013)

Then you get Labor leaning reporting like this.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/top-end-tax-utopia-all-right-for-rinehart-20130207-2e0qc.html

Tax utopia, she says, well if it is maybe Adele would go North. That would be nice.

There was tax breaks above the 26th parrallel, when I worked there. 
However the increase in cost of living up there soon ate up any tax concession.
That write up is just an absolute waste of journalistic ability, adds to nothing and could have been written by any Labor party hack.
Is there any wonder newspapers are struggling.


----------



## medicowallet (7 February 2013)

.. .. ..


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Then you get Labor leaning reporting like this.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/top-end-tax-utopia-all-right-for-rinehart-20130207-2e0qc.html
> 
> ...




Here is another classic.
And today it was on the policy front the Coalition found itself in hot water, with its leaders spending the day playing down a leaked report on the Coalition's plan to transform northern Australia into an economic power base and food bowl.

Why should they find themselves in hot water, when they are suggesting we do the intelligent thing and develop Northern Australia? Just dumb reporting, playing to Labors idiotic rhetoric IMO


----------



## sptrawler (8 February 2013)

Another, great headline from the ABC. "Unemployment steady, despite job losses"
However if you read the article, it doesn't paint as rosy a picture.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-02-07/employment-data-january/4506048?section=business


----------



## IFocus (8 February 2013)

wayneL said:


> I'll be back in Oz by the time the election comes around and will take great delight in playing my part in ridding Oz of this egregious mob of incompetents and sheisters.
> 
> The bonus will be being able the watch the beginning of the demise of the watermelons first hand.




What makes you think that this communist state will let some one like you in?


----------



## db94 (8 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Here is another classic.
> And today it was on the policy front the Coalition found itself in hot water, with its leaders spending the day playing down a leaked report on the Coalition's plan to transform northern Australia into an economic power base and food bowl.
> *
> Why should they find themselves in hot water, when they are suggesting we do the intelligent thing and develop Northern Australia? Just dumb reporting, playing to Labors idiotic rhetoric IMO*




THIS! i dunno why the lib's played it down, its a great idea


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 February 2013)

I must admit I am getting tired of the constant negativity towards the Coalition ideas and policies by Gillard, Swan and Emerson.

They need to, if they want to be re-elected, to be more positive about the economy and the future of Australia.

Constant negativity from the ALP will be recognised by the electorate for what it is.

gg


----------



## dutchie (8 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit I am getting tired of the constant negativity towards the Coalition ideas and policies by Gillard, Swan and Emerson.
> 
> They need to, if they want to be re-elected, to be more positive about the economy and the future of Australia.
> 
> ...




Ha ha ha ha ha :   (OMG reverse psychology???)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit I am getting tired of the constant negativity towards the Coalition ideas and policies by Gillard, Swan and Emerson.
> 
> They need to, if they want to be re-elected, to be more positive about the economy and the future of Australia.
> 
> ...






dutchie said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha :   (OMG reverse psychology???)




Moi?

gg


----------



## sptrawler (8 February 2013)

medicowallet said:


> I think this is excellent as well.
> 
> I felt like jumping up and down when some moron said that people should not move up to a place "where they did not want to live" and that people down south should not be subsidising tax incentives for people up north... Well WAKE UP MORON, people up north have been subsidising your lifestyle for years.
> 
> ...




Well medoco, as manufacturing in the south dries up. 
They would probably prefer to sit on their ar$se on welfare, than move north for employment.
But they don't see that as the north subsidising the south.


----------



## MrBurns (8 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit I am getting tired of the constant negativity towards the Coalition ideas and policies by Gillard, Swan and Emerson.
> 
> They need to, if they want to be re-elected, to be more positive about the economy and the future of Australia.
> 
> ...




Correct gg they tried to paint Abbott as negative but it's really them, I think the public are well and truly aware by now, looking forward to further polls to indicate public disgust with this rabble.


----------



## Calliope (8 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Correct gg they tried to paint Abbott as negative but it's really them, I think the public are well and truly aware by now, looking forward to further polls to indicate public disgust with this rabble.




Yes. Who's negative now?



> Relentless positivity. *ABC Radio National* yesterday:
> 
> *FRAN Kelly*: Well it's been a long-held dream of many to open up Northern Australia to more jobs and investment . . . (Assistant Treasurer) David Bradbury has told Sky News the plan is just wacky.
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...er-point-of-view/story-fn72xczz-1226572998598


----------



## sptrawler (11 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I think she is trying to force the coalition to roll out policy early, then get treasury to try and fault it.
> She knows Abbott would have held off as long as possible, to stop the government just ripping off policy.
> If the coalition refuse to announce any policy Gillard and Dumbo will criticise them as having no plan.
> It will be interesting, my guess is Abbott will say he will release a costed policy platform 8 weeks before the election.
> ...




That posting was late January, when Gillard announced the election, you know just before Thomson was arrested.
Well true to form here they go. lol
If we can see the plan everyone can, just shows how hopelesly out of touch this government is.

http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...ngs-until-campaign-starts-20130211-2e8nl.html


----------



## drsmith (11 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Well true to form here they go. lol



In Essential Media's latest poll, there's been a big shift in each on the leaders approval ratings in the past 4 weeks.

http://essentialvision.com.au/category/essentialreport


----------



## sptrawler (11 February 2013)

The opposition, should ask for current and expected costs, relating to asylum seekers and expected arrivals over the next 6 months.


----------



## sails (11 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> The opposition, should ask for current and expected costs, relating to asylum seekers and expected arrivals over the next 6 months.





Not much point asking anything as there never seems to be a straight answer!


----------



## sptrawler (12 February 2013)

Yes also I see the voting is 90% Libs, but we are right wing loonies.lol

What is that old saying "non are so blind, as those who don't want to see"


----------



## drsmith (21 March 2013)

With all the troubles within Labor, could Julia Gillard jump to the polls in May as a way out of Labor's present leadership crisis ?

Her September strategy has thus far not been entirely successful.

And a question for the mods,

If she does jump the gun early, would a new election thread be OK, or would the preference be to change the election date on this one ?


----------



## sptrawler (21 March 2013)

drsmith said:


> With all the troubles within Labor, could Julia Gillard jump to the polls in May as a way out of Labor's present leadership crisis ?
> 
> Her September strategy has thus far not been entirely successful.




They must be close to calling it, the situation at present is grinding parliament to a stand still.
Obviously from what Crean is saying there is a loss of confidence in Swan as well as Gillard.

The three independents backing a vote of no confidence, shows they are ready to jump ship.
Even if she wins it will need to be by a comfortable margin or nothing will change.
What a mess.


----------



## drsmith (21 March 2013)

sptrawler said:


> What a mess.



One thing Question time did clear up today is that Julia Gillard will go to September if she wins the Caucus ballot and keeps her word.


----------



## Julia (21 March 2013)

sptrawler said:


> T
> The three independents backing a vote of no confidence, shows they are ready to jump ship.



Jump ship from Gillard to Rudd?  Or jump ship to the Libs?
The latter will absolutely not happen imo.
They are stuck in a position entirely of their own making.  They put her in there and now have to wear all the consequences.


----------



## sptrawler (21 March 2013)

Julia said:


> Jump ship from Gillard to Rudd?  Or jump ship to the Libs?
> The latter will absolutely not happen imo.
> They are stuck in a position entirely of their own making.  They put her in there and now have to wear all the consequences.




I should have said try and distance themselves, rather than jump ship.

They really have no options left, the die is cast, they will go the way of Gillard.
I tend to think Wilkie and Oakeshott may try to realign their allegiances, or at least look like the are independents.
Currently they look like Gillards lap dogs and I'm sure most of the electorate see them the same way. IMO


----------



## drsmith (21 March 2013)

Tony Windsor late today declared he would stand behind the Gillard Government even though he voted for Tony Abbott's suspension motion as part of an Opposition no-confidence push on Julia Gillard as PM today.


----------



## Julia (21 March 2013)

Of course he did.  There is nothing on this earth that Labor could do that would switch Windsor's affections to the Coalition, so deep is his hatred.


----------



## noco (21 March 2013)

It will only need a couple of the old Rudd supporters to resign from Parliament altogether and the proverbial will hit the fan long before 14th September and IMHO it could well happen. What have they got to lose? Most of them will sit back on a nice fat pension.


----------



## sptrawler (21 March 2013)

Yes I don't think Windsor has any relevance anymore, my guess is he phones the newspapers for an interview or comment.
IMO someone who is way past his use by date, fortunately I think he will be hammered come September.


----------



## drsmith (16 July 2013)

My tip is Kevvie will call it by the end of next weekend.

All this running on the spot is going to look as futile as it is if it goes on for much longer.


----------



## sails (16 July 2013)

It was said on Paul Murray Live tonight that the council referrendum can't be held before the 14th September.  It can be held after, so I don't know if that will be a factor.


----------



## drsmith (16 July 2013)

sails said:


> It was said on Paul Murray Live tonight that the council referrendum can't be held before the 14th September.  It can be held after, so I don't know if that will be a factor.



A very minor consideration I would think, especially as Tony Abbott has chilled on the idea.


----------



## drsmith (17 July 2013)

Labor's reformed, the carbon tax is terminated and the boats will be stopped. This at least what Kevin wants us to believe.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-...d-to-consider-new-country-information/4824788



> It is the same issue-by-issue strategy that Gillard deployed after she justified toppling Rudd in 2010 on the grounds that the government had lost its way - but it is being executed with more speed and skill.




http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...ed-for-an-august-election-20130716-2q2em.html

The only problem is that it anticipates the electorate can be fooled twice, or even three times in the case of asylum seekers.


----------



## Julia (17 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> Labor's reformed, the carbon tax is terminated and the boats will be stopped. This at least what Kevin wants us to believe.
> 
> The only problem is that it anticipates the electorate can be fooled twice, or even three times in the case of asylum seekers.



They are yet to offer any suggestion as to how they will stop the boats.

On the termination of the carbon tax, it's all hypothetical, because it will not get through the Senate.
Both the Greens and the Coalition have made this absolutely clear.

I have a question on this:  the government has identified various 'savings' which they say will pay for the gap in the budget as a result of moving early to an ETS.  In the reality of the carbon tax not being shelved, as above, will they continue anyway with the removal of the FBT and other 'saves'?  Do these also require legislation?
Will they regard it as something they might as well continue with anyway to boost the budget?
Wouldn't to do so open them up to more charges of hypocrisy and fraud?


----------



## drsmith (17 July 2013)

Julia said:


> They are yet to offer any suggestion as to how they will stop the boats.
> 
> On the termination of the carbon tax, it's all hypothetical, because it will not get through the Senate.
> Both the Greens and the Coalition have made this absolutely clear.



A lot of things they do is either hypothetical or a disaster.

That's why I think Kev will go sooner rather than later. With Labor trying to pull the wool over the electorate's eyes, again, time is very much its enemy.


----------



## drsmith (22 July 2013)

Kevin Rudd will not visit the GG today.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-22/rudd-will-not-visit-the-governor-general-today/4835338

What about tomorrow ??

Anthony Albanese couldn't even suggest people chill out with a straight face.

It's very close now.


----------



## Calliope (22 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> Kevin Rudd will not visit the GG today.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-22/rudd-will-not-visit-the-governor-general-today/4835338
> 
> ...




Waiting for Newspoll perhaps. I just hope it is good enough for him to plump for an early one, before his "policies" unravel...which they will.


----------



## drsmith (22 July 2013)

Calliope said:


> Waiting for Newspoll perhaps.



I suspect so. Essential Media's weekly poll should also be out later today.

They might have to go either way. If their trajectory has already started to turn down, one can only imagine it getting worse from here.


----------



## sptrawler (22 July 2013)

How about, you start another poll, and see how that compares with the last one.


----------



## drsmith (22 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> How about, you start another poll, and see how that compares with the last one.



I think there would still be five or so poor delusional souls that would still give Labor the nod. 

The latest Newspoll is now out and has Labor at 48% 2PP compared to 50% two weeks ago. 

The honeymoon with Kevin Rudd is perhaps beginning to ware off and the hangover begin.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 July 2013)

I have modified the poll in this thread to reflect that Rudd has now succeeded Gillard as Prime Minister.

I have also re-opened the poll, so if you haven't voted and would like to, you may now do so.

Should the election date change I will edit the thread title accordingly.


----------



## sptrawler (22 July 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> I have modified the poll in this thread to reflect that Rudd has now succeeded Gillard as Prime Minister.
> 
> I have also re-opened the poll, so if you haven't voted and would like to, you may now do so.
> 
> Should the election date change I will edit the thread title accordingly.




Magic Joe, pure magic.


----------



## drsmith (22 July 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> I have also re-opened the poll, so if you haven't voted and would like to, you may now do so.



That might be a little unfair to those who might like to change their vote now Kev has replaced Julia. Specifically, I could be underestimating the poor souls I mentioned in my post above. They now might wish to vote Liberal.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> That might be a little unfair to those who might like to change their vote now Kev has replaced Julia. Specifically, I could be underestimating the poor souls I mentioned in my post above. They now might wish to vote Liberal.




It's true that there may be some in this position. However, the poll has been closed since the end of February so it has been some time since anyone has voted. There has been a lot of water under the bridge since then.

If someone who voted previously would like to change their vote, please let me know in this thread. Once I have confirmed that you did indeed vote previously and your vote change is valid I will authorise it.


----------



## Calliope (23 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> I think there would still be five or so poor delusional souls that would still give Labor the nod.




No prize for guessing who are the six *poor delusional souls *who have voted that way already.


----------



## basilio (23 July 2013)

I think one of the big winners in the next election will be the Greens and Independents. Rudds PNG decision will infuriate  many people who see it as a cruel way to return to power and  break international laws. I suspect there may be a jump in Greens votes in the Senate and House of reps.

Given the election will probably be very close now a hung parliament might still be on the cards with a hung Senate as well.

Also suggest the Poll should include Greens and a separate box for the Senate ticket.  (But then this is not  a particularly representative group is it ?)


----------



## Calliope (24 July 2013)

It looks like Rudd will not be calling the election until November. He knows he has no chance of winning and the longer he delays the less chance he has, but it just gives the egocentric boofhead a bit longer to strut the world stage, before descending into oblivion.


----------



## sptrawler (24 July 2013)

Calliope said:


> It looks like Rudd will not be calling the election until November. He knows he has no chance of winning and the longer he delays the less chance he has, but it just gives the egocentric boofhead a bit longer to strut the world stage, before descending into oblivion.




Well thanks for ruining my day.


----------



## db94 (24 July 2013)

Calliope said:


> It looks like Rudd will not be calling the election until November. He knows he has no chance of winning and the longer he delays the less chance he has, but it just gives the egocentric boofhead a bit longer to strut the world stage, before descending into oblivion.




also he wants to secure a seat on the UN after he leaves. Its amazing how he gets to decide the date and not the Australia people, democracy at its best! 

EDIT: bad news is on the way for Rudd http://au.businessinsider.com/where...news-for-australias-budget-bottom-line-2013-7


----------

